# Furnished 1BR apartment in Adelaide



## hereisburo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking for 1BR furnished apartment (+ living, kitchen & bathroom) in Adelaide CBD, or nearby suburbs. We are 2 adults and 1 kid. Looking for monthly rental for at least 3 months. Especially looking for Corporate apartments like Midway aptmnt, or individual owner.
Rent withing 1500 pm, including everything with WIFI. 

Please let me know.
Thanks,
Suman


----------



## HanahK (Oct 1, 2012)

check out gumtree as Ive found quite a few places available in Adelaide during my search...Im looking to move there in the new year!


----------

